# URL d'un site US donnant les anciennes versions de sites web



## claudius (20 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour

Je ne trouve plus l'adresse d'un site US enregistrant périodiquement les sites et permettant de retrouver les anciennes versions.

Un colistier connais-t-il cette adresse ?

Merci d'avance.

Amicalement.


----------



## minime (20 Novembre 2004)

archive.org. 

Et un article pour ceux qui ne connaîtraient pas la Wayback machine.


----------



## claudius (20 Novembre 2004)

Parfait MiniMe


----------



## AntoineD (27 Novembre 2004)

Ce site est démentiel ! 

 j'ai pu trouver une version complétement perdue de mon site !

 la voici, elle date du 16 mars 2001 : go !

 et la nouvelle c'est évidemment là : photo.ad

 et ça a même archivé les message du guestbook j'suis épaté !


----------

